# Kinda new I guess



## guardianactual (Mar 19, 2015)

I've had my account a while but as a former rep for another forum I wasn't all too active. I'm 5'5 183 16% starting a new cycle here very soon. Trying to get to 14% beforehand. I have 10000mg Test E 4000mg Masteron P, 3000mg NPP 2000mg Dbol, 3000mg Trestolone Ace. 

I figured I'd join y'all on here maybe log my cycle w.e.


----------



## brazey (Mar 20, 2015)

Sounds good. Welcome to the community.


----------



## antelope07 (Mar 20, 2015)

I was similalry not around this board for a few years, welcome back (sort of, lol)


----------



## kaptinkrunch (Apr 10, 2015)

welcome


----------



## Riles (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## psychowhite (Apr 12, 2015)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

